# Internacional Exposition 2008 Zaragoza (Spain)



## KoKy (Mar 3, 2005)

The people of Zaragoza had long been dreaming of holding a great event to commemorate the *bicentenary of the Sieges of Zaragoza of 1808 and the centenary of the Spanish-French Exposition of 1908*. Among others, the Cultural Association “The Sieges of Zaragoza” had circulated the idea years ago, but the proposal for an international exposition conceived as a project of global political consensus took form and came to the public eye during the local elections of 1999 at the hands of candidate Juan Alberto Belloch.

*The Exposition will have the title "International Exposition Zaragoza Spain 2008: " Water and sustainable development " (Recognised Exposition Zaragoza Spain 2008). "Expo Zaragoza 2008" has been suggested as a shorter title. *










The Exhibition will last for the three-month maximum period authorised by the BIE, b*etween Saturday 14th of June and Saturday 14th of September 2008 . This period coincides with the summer when the days are long, and the nights can be enjoyed*. The Exhibition also coincides with school and professional holidays , and with tourism in Spain at its peak, which should ensure a steady flow of visitors. 

In summer the weather in Zaragoza is stable, hot and dry, ideal for open-air recreation and leisure activities. Summer festivities include the night of San Juan (24th of June), the Virgen del Carmen (16th of July), and the festivities of the 15th of August . Each of them will have a special theme included in the Exhibition: the encounter of water and fire, women in accordance with the third principle of the Statement of Dublín and finally, the 15th of August will inaugurate a long weekend dedicated to "water games", with the River Ebro as its setting 

The Exhibition will be open for twelve uninterrupted hours every day , from 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. which is when the Night Expo will begin. It will offer night-time activities and performances until 3 a.m. 

*2008 marks the centenary of the celebration of the Spanish-French Exposition Zaragoza 1908 . This in itself is a good reason for Zaragoza to host an international Exhibition again. *

The people of Aragon immediately grasped this idea, and the Pro Expo Zaragoza 2008 Consortium was created in June 2000 - made up of the Government of Aragon , the Zaragoza City Council , the Regional Assembly of Aragón and the Zaragoza County Council . In December of the same year, the Spanish Embassy presented a Spanish Government Declaration of Intentions to organise the Exhibition to the BIE Assembly. The year 2003 was also important: in February, a National Commission was created for Zaragoza's bid; in August, an ambassador was appointed for the Special Mission for Expo Zaragoza 2008; and in December, the Zaragoza Expo 2008 Society, S.A. was created. 

*The bid for the Exhibition is based on firm principles and can be justified on a national, regional, and local level.* Spain's level of development and stability , its consolidation as the second tourist world destination, and its experience in the organisation of large scale events, like the Olympic Games of Barcelona 92 and the Universal Exposition of Seville 92 are all good reasons for choosing Spain as the host country. Aragon's strategic geographical situation and its openness towards other regions make it an attractive option. Finally, the city of Zaragoza has an important place in the nation as a whole, it is situated in the centre of North eastern Spain, it has interesting projects (the High Speed train - AVE -, the PlaZA project), and it has experience as a host city for congresses (especially the International Water Fair - SMAGUA -). 

*Some of the main objectives of the Exposition are: to act as a meeting point for the participants, the institutions involved, and the public; to create awareness of water issues, and their relationship with sustainable development; to present the solutions, problems and good practices employed in different places of the world to the public; to encourage the institutional coordination of networks in order to advance in all fields; to spread the main international declarations about water and sustainable development; to help visitors understand the water cycle in full; to encourage technological diffusion.*..

The chosen theme, "Water and Sustainable Development", has vital importance now and for future generations. The Exhibition will be an opportunity for the participants and visitors to interchange ideas on their experiences, problems and solutions. 

Water represents life in many forms. On one hand, it is a basic raw material and a source of energy. On the other, civilisations and cultures are founded on it and rivers unite people and regions. Above all it is a necessary and universal symbol. Concern for water is a recurring issue in several institutions: UNESCO declared 2003 the international year of fresh water; the United Nations has declared the period 2005-2015 the International Decade "Water for life". Other international institutions interested in water issues are the World Water Council , the IWRA and the International Water Association . 
Sustainable development has been a constant concern since the publication of the report "Our Common Future" in 1987, and it has been the theme of important international summits such as the Earth Summit of Rio de Janeiro, in 1992, or the Johannesburg Summit in 2002. 

Moreover, the theme is recurrent in exhibitions organised by the BIE, such as Aichi 2005 "Nature's Wisdom" or Shanghai 2010 "Better city, better life", and in the international conferences, that have followed the United Nations conference of 1972 in Stockholm. 

Expo Zaragoza 2008, with the theme "Water and Sustainable Development", has the following subthemes :

a. Water landscapes
b. Water, source of civilisation
c. Water economy
d. The pleasures of water 

Zaragoza will ask the participants to contribute to this new approach to water, from the point of view of sustainable development by sharing traditions, experiences, problems, solutions, good practices...

In addition to the participants' pavilions, where each country will exhibit its approach to water, there will be several thematic pavilions and meeting points. The Water Pavilion will be a thematic pavilion, located at the entrance of the Exposition site, which will create awareness of water as a resource. Current water issues will be presented there, and it will prepare visitors for the rest of the Exhibition. There will also be a special area for Non-Governmental Organisations where they will be able to exhibit their contributions. The Pavilion of Spain will be act as a complement to the Water Pavilion and will present the challenges of the future as a global challenge for humankind. The Water Tribune will also be on the Exposition site and will act as a world forum. 

The pavilions of the participant countries will be thematic and each one will be dedicated to the different ecogeographic zones:

- Ice and snow
- Deserts, oases and steppes
- Prairies and savannas
- Temperate Forests
- Tropical Jungles
- High plains and mountains
- Great rivers and alluvial prairies
- Islands and Coasts 

During the Exhibition, there will be thematic weeks which will bring together the most important subjects, debates, and temporary exhibitions under a principle theme. The creation of a manifesto, known as the Zaragoza Declaration will gather the conclusions of the debates, the contributions of countries and visitors, and the main contents of the Exhibition.

Zaragoza is Spain's fifth city in number of inhabitants (614.405), after Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, and Seville, and it is also the capital of the Ebro Valley , which is inland Spain's most dynamic and socio-economically influential area of activity. Located in a strategic point, at the same distance from Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, and Bilbao, Zaragoza boasts excellent accessibility, designed to adapt to the increase in the number of local, national, and international visitors. Motorways and dual-carriageways join the cities of Madrid-Lisbon, Barcelona-France, Bilbao-Logroño-Pamplona-San Sebastián-France, Valencia-Teruel and Huesca. The high-speed train connects Zaragoza with Madrid-Seville, Barcelona and, in 2007, with France. High-speed trains will also connect Zaragoza with Huesca, Logroño and Pamplona. Zaragoza also has a high-capacity airport , located 8 kilometres away from the city. 

The local, regional, and national governments have committed themselves to financing the main building and infrastructure projects, which will also benefit from the regional funds of the European Union (EU). 

The layout of the third ring road or "Ronda del Rabal", planned as a completely urban avenue, will not only be a support to the Exhibition but will be a double gateway to the Exhibition site: one entrance will be from the left bank of the River Ebro, and the second entrance from the surroundings of the Delicias intermodal station (high-speed trains, conventional trains, and buses), less than 700 metres away. A system of shuttle buses will transport the visitors from the parking areas to the Exhibition gates. 

Pedestrian access will be provided by thirty lines of urban and interurban buses which are already in service, and the two basic metro lines which have been designed. Moreover, the Expo site will be reached by cable-car and a river transport system (a dam will stabilise the water level of the River Ebro) which will operate along the 2.5 km stretch of the River Ebro in the city centre. There will be footpaths that connect the city and the Exhibition site along both banks of the River Ebro . 

More than 2,000 years of history and six great civilisations (Iberian, Roman, Islamic, Jewish, Christian, and Contemporary) have left an interesting artistic heritage and a tourist appeal as their legacy. A considerable tourist infrastructure of hotel accommodation , cultural facilities and medical facilities, make Zaragoza more than suitable to host an International Exhibition . 

Expo Zaragoza 2008 is a proposal of renewal, which is deeply integrated within the structure of the city itself. It also proposes an important innovation: it is an Exhibition where the theme, the site and the surroundings are in harmony in that the site and surroundings actually become an active part of the theme. The Exhibition site will be located on an integrated town planning development on the banks of a 140-hectare meander of the River Ebro. Thestrategic location of the Exhibition site on the banks of the River Ebro, less than two kilometres away from the city centre, is an attractive proposal that would make access easy for the local population of some 650,000 people.

The project is based on a unitary and global vision of the banks of the River Ebro. It aims to achieve the river's definitive integration within the city , and transform it into the "main street" of Zaragoza, with promenades and public spaces of more than 6 kilometres. The Expo Zaragoza 2008 project will thus work with two complementary urban projects: the building of the site of Expo 2008 on the Ranillas Meander and the Ebro Banks Project . 

The whole site has water as a permanent reference: an innovative Footbridge-pavilion which will join both banks and will be the central thematic pavilion; a Water Tower, which will become the Exhibition's legacy, will channel water in a closed system on the site; amphitheatres integrated with the river; a river-side square for bars and restaurants; and the pier, lakes and water courses all over the site. Thus, the pavilions of the participating countries are provided with the possibility to use water for their proposals in an environment in line with the common theme.

A Congress Centre of considerable capacity will be built, where meetings, symposiums and debates on the Expo 2008 theme will be held, and where the press and business centres will be located. 

The many themes related to water and sustainable development will be developed during Expo Zaragoza 2008, not only in the participants' and thematic pavilions, but also in meetings, seminars, exhibitions, and different cultural and leisure performances . 

A cycle of lectures and seminars, "The Water Tribune ", will deal with the water-related challenges of humankind and formulas to meet these and achieve sustainable water management in line with the theme of the Exhibition. Academics, politicians, specialised technicians, NGOs, managers, and water users will all meet in Zaragoza to become involved in the debate, analysis, and diffusion of the search for solutions, as well as to make public and celebrate any achievements. The Water Tribune will hold two preparatory conferences in 2005 and 2007, and it will start three months before the official opening of the Exhibition, thus stimulating media attention and public debate on the Expo. 










An International Conference on Water and the Environment (September 2008) will end The Water Tribune cycle, and it will open the way for The Declaration of Zaragoza , a manifesto which will gather the conclusions of the debates and the contributions of countries and the members of the public, together with the Exhibition's contents. 

During the celebration of Expo Zaragoza 2008, there will be Thematic Weeks , with debates, performances, temporary exhibitions, and shows. They will contribute towards keeping world attention focused on the Expo, will give more companies and institutions the chance to participate, and will involve the whole city of Zaragoza in the Exhibition. To ensure the maximum circulation of the material presented, there will be an exhibition space in Internet.

A complete program of cultural, leisure and entertainment activities will take place day and night , both in the pavilions and in the open spaces such as the amphitheatre, the river-side square, the small theatres and stands: 

- Daily parades and light and sound shows on the river. 

- An international festival of street entertainment: clowns, mime artists, acrobats, jugglers, comedians, musicians, and so on. 

- Festivities of the 24 th of June , San Juan, night of fire and water; 16 th of July , el Carmen , woman and water; 15 th of August , the Virgin of August, water games. 

- The participants' national festivities. 

- Performances: music, theatre, folklore, and different activities, i.e., the National Day ceremonies. 

There will be restaurants and shops on a concession basis all over the Exhibition site. Many participants will also have a restaurant serving typical food and a shop offering other items to visitors in their pavilions. 

*December 16th 2004 Zaragoza won the Internacional Exposition. *



















*Urban riverbank proyect*









































































*
Zaha-Hadid Bridge-Pavilion*































































*
Aragon´s Pavilions *




































*
3th Millenium Bridge*




























*Water Tower*














































*Congress *



















*Acuarium*



















*New Train Station*



















*Expo*



















*More info:

www.zaragozaexpo2008.es (Spanish, English, French) 
www.zaragoza.es (Spanish)
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261766 (Spanish)*



*Meet Zaragoza City:* 

Zaragoza (frequently Saragossa in English; Latin Caesaraugusta) is the capital city of the autonomous region and former kingdom of Aragón in Spain, and is located on the river Ebro, and its tributaries the Huerva and Gállego, near the centre of the region, in a great valley with a variety of landscapes, ranging from desert (los Monegros) to thick forest, meadows and mountains.










According to data from Zaragoza council from 1 January 2004, the population of the city of Zaragoza was 641,581. The population of the metropolitan area was estimated in 2003 at 656,922 inhabitants, ranking as the fifth-largest urban area in Spain. The municipality is home to more than 50% of the Aragon population. The city is 199 metres above sea level, and constitutes a crossroads between Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia and Bilbao, all about 300 kilometres (200 miles) from Zaragoza.

Zaragoza is linked by legends to the beginnings of Christianity in Spain. According to legend, the Virgin Mary appeared miraculously to Saint James the Great in the 1st century, standing on a pillar. This legend is commemorated by a famous Catholic basilica called Nuestra Señora del Pilar ("Our Lady of the Pillar").

The event is celebrated on October 12th which is a major fiesta in Zaragoza. Since it coincided in 1492 with the discovery of America by Christopher Columbus, that day is also celebrated as El Día de la Hispanidad (Columbus Day, literally Hispanic Day) by Spanish-speaking people worldwide.
Near the basilica on the banks of the Ebro are located the city hall, the Lonja (old currency exchange), the cathedral or Seo de San Salvador, and the ruins of the Roman city wall.

Near this area is a tapas zone called El Tubo and a nightclub district called El Casco. Other nightclub districts are La Zona and El Royo. There is a clean and popular gay bath house called Nordic nearby.

Some distance from the center of the old city is an expansive Moorish castle/palace called the Aljafería, one of the northernmost important Moorish buildings in Spain and the setting selected by Verdi for his famous opera Il Trovatore (The Troubadour.) The Aragonese parliament currently sits in the building. The palace was the setting of Verdi's famous opera Il Trovatore.

Zaragoza is linked by Renfe's AVE high speed train service to Madrid and to Lérida in Catalonia.

Some pictures: 
















































































































































*More info:

www.zaragoza.es (Spanish)
http://turismo.ayto-zaragoza.es/ (Spanish, English, French, German and Italian)*


----------



## anglade (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks KoKy for this compilation of Zaragoza expo internacional, i hope i will see everybody there cos im volunteer.


----------



## KoKy (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks. 

p.d. Te veo en el foro local. (See you in local forum)


----------



## Perolk (Dec 6, 2004)

More photos of the new train station






















































more, here: http://www.factoriaurbana.net/arquitectura/edificios/delicias.htm


----------



## KoKy (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Perolk.


----------



## KoKy (Mar 3, 2005)

Zaha-hadid proyect



> *Expo 2008: Zaha Hadid & Arup win competition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KoKy (Mar 3, 2005)

*Meandro de Ranillas* 




























*Paseo Echegaray - EL Pilar* 





































*Fachada de Helios* 










*Arrabal-Bº Jesus* 



















*Tramo Este: Vadorrey - Las Fuentes* 



















*Azud sobre el Rio Ebro*





































Y esto es Todo... That´s all folks


----------



## KoKy (Mar 3, 2005)

New Logo, pictures and Expo Map, (in spanish)










Palacio congresos










Acuario


----------



## KoKy (Mar 3, 2005)

Spain Pavillion and Expo PET (Fluvi) 





































Pet


----------

